# Would a 8in wheel fit in a Duna Fun?



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

I have our syrian in a Mini Duna at the moment,he seems happy enough,though i know its a bit small for a syrian but our Hammy isnt one for climbing.He has a 6.5 Silent spinner in the mini duna.I bought a 8in Willy Wheel which comes on a stand and tried it in the mini duna but it wont fit as the top isnt high enough.What if i bought a Duna Fun-would a 8in wheel fit in that,under the top platform or not?

Am thinking of getting a Savic Cambridge but the new design doesnt look as big as the new design so would a 8 or 9in wheel fit in the new Cambridge-has anyone got the recent model of cambridge.

I know a lot of you would say Mini Duna's and savic Cambridge cages are too small,but i cant fit in big 80cm long cages in my flat as all my furniture is too small to hold these big cages-i know because i've recently tried 80x50cm long cages and sold them again going back to my mini duna for now.
We found it so stressful as well moving a heavy 80cm long cage from room to room,as i keep our hamster in my bedroom,the only quiet room in our flat by day and put him in the living room just for overnight when we go to bed.
No way would we have these massive cages again,they're difficult to move around,if like me you're over sixty and in poor health,and as they're so big they had to go on the floor and could easily be tripped over,so i'm afraid we can only have cages no bigger than a cambridge or mini duna-we cant cope with anything bigger-but its annoying that in a lot of smaller cages you cannot fit in a 8in wheel.The Rydon 3 tier is one example,as like the mini duna you cant fit in a wheel bigger than the silent spinner 6.5in which is too small i think for an adult syrian,but if nothing bigger will fit in the cage you've got what can you do?

After our hamster crosses rainbow bridge we arent going to keep hamsters anymore as i'm a bit too old now and my son has lost interest,and we dont have the room and cannot cope with big cages of 80cm or 100cm.
It'd be nice to have space for a big cage and to be able to cope with cages of that size,to have a place to put it,where you dont have to move it to another room when you go to bed.

Do you think its better not to keep a hamster if you cant cope with and dont have room for a 80cm long cage,as well as with me been an oldey hamster keeper.
We had wondered whether to re home our hamster but i'm too fond of him so will keep him till he crosses rainbow bridge and then not have anymore.
Maybe have a cat or something-will have to see cause my health isnt good,and in a high rise flat it'd have to be a house cat.We'd have to put down litter trays everywhere so perhaps its not a very good idea.
People have got both dogs and cats in our block of flats but it isnt ideal for them.
I wouldnt have a dog,i dont think it'd be fair on them as they do need a garden.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I haven't an opinion on the wheel thing. Only want to say that it is tough if you don't have space. You have the hamster. That hammie is YOUR responsibility. That includes all of it's needs, and one of the most important things is suitable accommodation. If you can no longer provide the right housing then maybe find someone who will and give hammie to them (please please please check who you are giving hammie to) and if that is not what you want to do then tough. 80cm cage it is. You wouldn't like being forced to live in a one room house with all your things crammed into that tiny space, I don't see why you should do it to your poor hammie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

halfeatenapple don't worry yourself over this poster, it would seem they have been here before and all they do is post threads that will get people riled ut:


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Och I know it too but I am a stubborn bitch that needs to say her peace!! haha :dita:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

halfeatenapple said:


> Och I know it too but I am a stubborn bitch that needs to say her peace!! haha :dita:


:lol:
I must say love your username


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

B3rnie said:


> :lol:
> I must say love your username


For the life of me I couldn't think of a username, and there sat so gracefully on the coffee table was my half eaten apple.... It'll do I says....


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It seems this poster is full of c£ap because they were saying they had the Syrian in the Alexander cage which is 100cm long.

To the person who keeps clogging up this forum with countless threads asking the same questions over and over. Rehome your hamster!
You know that Syrians need a big cage over 80cm long! You know that they need a wheel of over 8 inches long yet your housing him in a mini Duna with a 6.5 silent spinner  :cursing:
If you can't or won't get him the appropriate sized cage or wheel then give him to someone who can!


----------



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

To Blade100-just to let you know,& to anyone else concerned,that yes,i did have both an Alexander AND a Barney cage from Zooplus,but i just didnt have any furniture big enough to put the cage on-they had to go on the floor,and as i cant keep the cage in one place,like the living room because my son has the tv on full blast all day,i need a cage that i can pick up easily and move from room to room,as i keep our hamster in my bedroom but i cant leave him there when i go to bed as i cant sleep with a hamster in my room so i have to move him into the living room & then back into the bedroom in the morning well away from the tv on so loud with my sons noisy playstation games like Modern Warfare.
I dont enjoy good health at all and i am no spring chicken,i'm an elderly hamster keeper of sixty.Perhaps too old to be keeping a hamster as a pet you might think.
I've tried to have the proper size cage for our pet hammy but we are in a cramped high rise council flat and these big cages look so out of place in our home,and especially as they have to go on the floor where they can easily get tripped over,so as much a i'd like to give hammy a 80x50cm cage we cant.I'm totally stressed out by even trying,and i suffer with stress and depression as well and i admit that i find it difficult to cope keeping a pet now due to bad health and my age been against me also.
We've come to the conclusion that hamsters arent the right pet for us-we dont have space for the proper size of hamster cage,and we cant keep the hamsters cage in one place-we have to keep moving the cage room to room which a hamster most likely finds stressful.

I dont like leaving hammy in our living room 24/7 because of the tv on so loud from ten in the morning till 1am-thats why he can only be in the living room overnight.As soon as we get up in the morning he goes straight back into my bedroom before my son puts his loud noisy games on.Think what stress this racket would cause a hamster.I often have to go out to get some peace and quiet as it does my nerves no good putting up with tv on so loud all day.
My son cant get a job,has been out of work for years therefore the tv is on all day,as he's absolutely addicted to his playstation 3 games.I've even cancelled our virgin package on the tv as i dont get a chance to watch tv.

Anyway folks,i dont like these small cages either-i dont like having hammy in a mini duna-its only suitable for one single dwarf,not a syrian.The biggest cage i can go to is a Cambridge,still not very big i know and savic unfortunatly have reduced the size of the cambridge as the base is now only 58cm long instead of 62cm,and the base is now shallower as well.
Am moving him into the cambridge so he can have a 8in wheel-possibly a 11in,but that might mean removing a platform.
If i had the space and my health,and i were younger no doubt like you all are then yes,i'd have a 80 or even 100cm long hamster cage.I'd have kept the alexander as thats a lovely cage,just too big for our home and for me having to lug it room to room,and not having a son who is willing to help me move the cage.
I did try moving the Barney whilst we had that but i struggled to manouve it through the doorway,let alone lift and carry it.I was left very out of breathe and it did my back in,so have sold those cages now.

Hammy is going to be our last hamster now-as i do feel bad about not been able to provide the correct size cage for a hamster,and our home is too noisy an enviroment to keep a hamster in really,and i do find it stressful in having to keep moving the cage room to room and hammy proberly gets stressed too as when i put him back in my bedroom when we get up it wakes him up again when he's not long bedded down for the day.I also have found he seems to be getting more jumpy and nervous as well.

I could re home him but i'd be worried about who'd i'd be giving him to-he could end up in an even tinier cage with someone else,a cage like a Rydon 3 tier-the base is only about 12in by 12in on that cage.He could be ill treated and neglected as well in a new home,so am going to keep him until he crosses rainbow bridge as we dont want to have to part with him-but due to not having a suitable space in my home for a big cage and my age and poor health hammy is to be our last pet hamster now.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

How do you know he wouldn't get a suitable re-home?? I'm sorry but you need to deal with the lack of space. Leave him in the lounge in a suitable cage and if it really is that bad, tell your son to turn his telly down. It's your house, not his. It's the hamsters house, not his.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If that was my son with the telly on loud and the ps on all day long I'd soon bloody tell him! 
If he wants it on all day long then tell him to go in his bedroom or move out and get a place of his own! Presuming he's an adult if your in your 60s as you say.

If you live in a tiny flat then why did you even get a hamster in the first place?
And why in your other thread was you enquiring about having either a dog or cat if you can't even fit in a 80cm hamster cage?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Erdingtonbelle, I suggested in one of your other threads you get a bin cage as their super light which would solve your problem of carrying a heavy cage.

To be honest, you can't possibly have too small a home to keep a hamster in. People who live in tiny flats who can't have dogs, cats, rabbits etc, keep hamsters/gerbils/mice because their the one pet they can fit in. Unless your living in a cardboard box on the street, you can't fail to fit a hamster in your home if you want to. If you really try you will be able to find some space in there for one hamster cage. Its not like your trying to fit a bird aviary in there, it's a plastic and wire box basically.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Where are you? Maybe someone from here could offer him a home?


----------



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

To Blade100 & Halfeatenapple,I appreciate what you're saying,and thanks for your posts,but there is too much animal cruelty going on these days that i'd be concerned about letting our hammy be re homed-what if he did end up cruely treated or/and housed in a cage tinier than the mini duna or savic cambridge.
He's a lovely little animal,& i dont want to take the risk of re homing him when you dont know where he'll end up.

Do you all think it is stressing our hamster more by moving his cage room to room each day-should i just keep him in our living room regardless of the loud tv-what would you do in my situation?

My son does turn off the tv sometimes and goes out to the shops or on the internet,but i think he's bored,he doesnt know what else to do.He needs other hobbies and interests so he doesnt have the need to play on playstation all the time.I think he likes the tv on loud for the effect but if he wants cinema like sound then he should use headphones, i agree.

Perhaps i should just leave hammy in our living room cause wouldnt he get used to the tv and us been around etc and wouldnt it be better for hammy to be with us in the living room than on his own in my bedroom until bedtime?

If i moved our living room around a bit and got a second hand cabinet or cupboard or table/sideboard or something then perhaps a 80cm long cage would then fit in-but if i did that,if i moved hammy pernamently into the living room and bought a large enough table or something to stand a cage on,i wouldnt be able to move the cage to my bedroom each morning and back into the living room when we went to bed-hammy would have to stop in our living room 24/7-so should i go ahead and do this?
There is only one position in our living room where i could put a 80cm cage and it wouldnt look out of place-its about 7ft away from the television.

Finances arent very good as i'm on Income Support but perhaps it would be better to buy another 80cm long cage and just leave it in our living room-which cage should i go for?I wasnt too keen on the Barney as there were gaps in all four corners-what about a savic cage like mickey2xl or the Ruffy,even a zoozone 2,but arent they more for dwarf hamsters?and this is a 100cm long and the place i've got in mind in a corner next to the sofa would just about sqeeze in a 80cm cage if things are re arranged,but do you think i should go ahead and move the hamster into the living room and let him get used to sleeping with us around and the tv and general household noise,rather than stressing him by moving him morning and night? and as i said if i buy another 80cm cage i simply cannot move it about again,not with my poor health etc.The cage would have to remain in one place,either in my bedroom on the floor or in our living room.
I cannot sleep though with a hamster in my room,even with earplugs as they are so uncomfatable so if i'm going to get a bigger cage again and leave it in one place it'll have to be the living room,regardless of the fact it can get noisy in there.Hammy has got a wooden house to sleep in now that i got yesterday so he could sleep in there rather than in an open nest and maybe that'd block out a bit of our noise-so folks should i then stop moving hammy about-to keep him in our living room and buy another 80cm cage and a 2nd hand item of furniture to put a cage that size on and to move the living room furniture around a bit so there is room?
What about some shelves from B&Q or something-would they take a 80cm long cage?

I apologize for so many posts and so many questions folks,but i want to do whats best for hammy as i dont want to part with him,so should i stop moving his cage,get him a bigger one again and just keep him in our living room-and then i wont have to keep trying to lug a heavy cage around room to room anymore.

Sorry also for posting things i might have asked before,but i have a terrible memory & cant remember what i might have asked before,so sorry if the same questions have come up more than once folks-i can understand you all getting so narked.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

right, how about finding a place where you can leave the cage 24/7, get an imac fantasy and 2 or 3 extensions.

that will be plenty big enough for your hamster, and if you take the blue loft level out, you can even fit a decent sized wheel in

Imac Fantasy Hamster Cage Blue

Imac Fantasy Kit Blue

see the 2 links above for the cage and extensions

wny cant you keep your hamster in your room at night? in a big enough cage, with a good wheel (karlie wonderland wheels are SILENT) and plenty of toys, theres no reason why you would have to move him.
i have 4 hamsters 2 hedgehogs 7 chinchillas as well as 2 cats and a dog in my room at night and i never have any trouble from them


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Finances are no excuse sorry. I am on IS too and I budget for my ratties!! That includes vet funds and emergencies money. I bought them a suitable size cage and they have taken over my bedroom for it and their playpen plus all gear. That's the deal. Have animals. Provide.

You are worried about the possibility of animal cruelty and yetare happy enough that you are being the cruel one????

Also, if you have a decent sized cage surely you just re-home hammy in that cage! ??


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Again, maybe someone on here will be close enoughto give the hamster the space he needs.


----------



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Again,I live in Birmingham UK.We dont wish to part with our Hammy if at all possible,as we love him too much to let him go.If ever in future i'm forced to have to give him up due to my health etc,then by all means i'll post on here to see whether any of you live not far from me,as i'm sure as you're all hamster lovers on these forums I would feel better about one of you having him,as i'd know he'd be looked after well & given a big cage.
I have just tonight ordered a Savic Mickey 2XL off Amazon.I think it'd be abetter quality than the Barney been as its Savic,and it has a big front opening door on the front,like the Alaska does.I was in two minds whether to order a Alaska but as i'm not very good at putting things together thought the mickey2 XL would be a better option.I shall remove the wire platform from it though as it can hurt a hamsters feet.I have kept the shelf from the Barney and will see if it'll fit the mickey 2xl.
Dont know whether any of you have this cage,& if so whats it like compared with other 80x50cm cages?Ruffy 2 was the other possible choice before i decided on the mickey 2.

I have moved Hammy into the Living Room now & am going to look for a 2nd hand piece of furniture tomorrow or get some shelving that will take a 80cm cage.
If we find he gets too stressed with all the noise etc after trying him for a few weeks then i shall just put him in my bedroom and persevere getting used to sleeping in earplugs as i'm such a light sleeper i would wake everytime he goes on the wheel,bites cage bars or takes a drink.

Hammy doesnt seem bothered by the tv and the electric lights been on in our Living Room just now.He's in his playpen running on a 8in Willy Wheel that we've got for the cambridge.It'll go in his Mickey 2 cage when it comes,and the Mini Duna will be sold on.I had that already from when we used to have a winter white hybrid hamster,but i agree with you folks the mini duna is too small for a syrian hamster,and some of the times he'd just be sitting there looking forlorn and bored,until i got him out.No wonder in a duna as theres not enough space for a syrian to move around.

Thanks everyone for your advice.Will persevere now with the appropiate size cage,just hope Amazon will get it to us asap.
I was too quick to get rid of the Alexander and Barney cage.Its cost me more now in ordering a savic mickey2Xl but as i said hammy will just stay in one place now in our Living Room as i cant cope trying to move the cage from room to room again.
If after a few weeks in the living room he seems stressed then i shall just move whatever piece of furniture i've ended up buying for the living room corner into my bedroom and leave him in there then,and just try and get used to wearing earplugs in bed-but hopefully perhaps he'll settle in our living room as we do go out in the day for a bit most days if we can.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I've not had the Mickey 2XL cage, but I have had both the Ruffy and the hamster heaven by Savic, and their fabulous and sturdy cages. Build quality is excellent on them.

It's too late now if you've ordered that, but I would have left Hammy in the living room, but in either a 30-36" glass fish tank, or a 3 ft vivarium. Both solid sided cages so would muffle sound far better than a open wire cage. My Syrians have 3ft vivariums and they make fab hamster cages. And their solid and sturdy enough that you could double the top up as a spare shelf for ornaments, magazines, newspapers or something so that its not taking up some of your storage space in your living room. They are pretty heavy, but you wouldn't need to move it, you plonk it wherever you want it and leave it there like you would a cabinet or something. Their easy to clean out, remove everything, scoop all the old stuff in a bin liner, wipe with a damp cloth, dry with an old towel and replace everything. And you can get a 12" wheel in easily.


----------

